# Model Session, Sandy Meerstein, Capital Duck Studio



## Iron Flatline (Feb 1, 2010)

Here's a few images from a session with Model Sandy Meerstein (via Model Mayhem) last week at Capital Duck Studios (Berlin, Germany). 

There's a Flickr Set with a larger selection.
 
I welcome any comments and questions.


*Session 1:* Available light, at the window.














*Session 2:* Window light, mixed with some strobes:













*Session 3*: Daylight emulation, purely done with strobe light, no daylight (worth mentioning). Not happy with the poses, but I like the look of the light.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Feb 1, 2010)

on the second one, did you focus on her hair instead of her eyes for a reason?


----------



## Iron Flatline (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL, no, I'm a dumbass with an over-eager auto-focus... but I liked the energy of the shot, and perfect sharpness is a little overrated.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the lens flare right on her face.  I feel that it's taking up too much of the photo's interest...it appears that it's more about the flare than it's about the model.
I do like the way the light skims her face in this one though.

In number 2, I love the soft transition from light to shadow across her face, but the sharp shape of the hot spot on her cheek takes away from that.  I'm not sure I like the arm position in this one, mostly because it's catching so much of that bright light.

Number 3 has some good points but I can't say that I'm a fan of the motion blur/ghosting.


----------



## Stamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Iron Flatline said:


> and perfect sharpness is a little overrated.



:lmao:  Thats why we spend the big bucks to go for that tack sharp image.  Sounds like an excuse for an honest mistake... no big deal.  

Also, I agree with Mike on the 1st one.. the lens flare is over stated, the 2nd one looks too blown out around her hair, the third one is nice, soft and warm, not a fan of 4 at all, and the others look pretty good, but the last one could use some more light on her front part of her body.


----------



## keith foster (Feb 1, 2010)

I really like the lighting on #2.  The light on her face really brings my eye to her face, especially combined with the blown out background.  It would be an awesome shot if her eyes were in focus.
Nice work.  Looks like a fun shoot with a beautiful lady.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Love the first one, I might try to re-create this.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 2, 2010)

2 is awesome as is. The way the little bit of hair in focus brings attention the the way the sun is shining across it and high lighting it. Great light.


----------

